# Betta losing color, becoming translucent from the body to the edge of fins



## Vesper967 (Aug 31, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2Gal
What temperature is your tank? 80F
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Omega one Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? two pellets in the morning and at night

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime Seachem

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .5
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH:7.2
Hardness: 150
Alkalinity: 180

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He is paling and his fins are becoming translucent
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He seems to be more spastic. He will just be sitting really still then I will come close to the tank and he will freak out and swim around the outside really fast. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? yesterday 9/27
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have had him for 2 weeks so maybe less than 6months?


I ordered one of my other bettas online and this guy came with him as a surprise bonus. The other betta, Lucas, seems to be doing fine, no real color difference that ive seen. But Horatio started out dull when i first got him then seemed to get brighter, which I have read is common for shipped fish when they are less stressed out, but yesterday I woke up to his color becoming washed out, almost translucent. His water levels are all within norms so I dont think thats it. My husband thinks the person who sold him was feeding him color enhancing food and now that Im not is why he is changing. I just dont want to ignore a disease if he has one. Here are some pictures..

1 week after I got him.








This morning


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

He looks like he may be a marble betta who decided to change his colors.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to agree with shannon. Could also be stress.


----------



## Vesper967 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks for the replies, but I dont think it is just him being marble...here are some more pictures. I am going to try a 100% water change tonight and see if he improves any in the morning. Any other things I should be doing if this is fin rot??

This was taken 8 hours after the original, he is much redder but he seems to be developing black along the tips of his fins.








This was taken 10 minutes later..I know that a marble can change color but really this fast? Also his bottom and tail fin seem to be deteriorating...


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like fin rot. Do 100% water changes daily and keep him warm.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Exactly what Gail said. Fin rot.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

His fins do look a little tattered in those last few pics. Could he be fin nipping? With his ammonia being at .5, that is a little high, more frequent water changes will be necessary. Whether it's fin nipping or fin rot, you'll need to keep his water clean and warm.


----------

